# Looking at Winnipeg-Churchill trip in December



## lyke99 (Oct 27, 2014)

I took a trip on the Churchill train (the Hudson Bay) back in April 1997. At that time the train ran with a baggage care, two coaches, a diner, and a Chateau-series sleeper.

Over the years I have heard and read of this train occasionally running with a Park-series car, but haven't found photographic or video evidence of a Park car on trains 692-693.

My wife has her heart set on taking the Churchill train next and is interested in going during our time off around the holidays. What are the chances this train runs with either a Park car (or a Skyline) during the Christmas-New Years period?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 28, 2014)

Here are the two best shots I could find:

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=469472&nseq=11,

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=421768&nseq=41.

Both show a baggage car, two coaches, one diner, and one Chateau Sleeper. On both trains there's at least one 1946-1947 ex-USA coach.


----------



## lyke99 (Oct 29, 2014)

Just as I suspected, Swadian Hardcore. I think I have my wife convinced to go in June rather than December.


----------

